# Current Nami vs Orange Town Luffy



## Finalbeta (Jun 9, 2015)

This is just and only a H2H combat, with Luffy being tangible

Did Nami improve a bit in physical strenght and speed? What do you think?


----------



## Amol (Jun 9, 2015)

Since when Luffy was Logia?
Assuming that you mean DFless Luffy.
Well yeah Nami beats him.
Current Nami has body of Superhuman.


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Jun 9, 2015)

Amol said:


> Since when Luffy was Logia?
> Assuming that you mean DFless Luffy.
> Well yeah Nami beats him.
> Current Nami has body of Superhuman.



Her body is superhuman but does she know how to fight H2H? nope
Luffy still wins this


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Jun 9, 2015)

Luffy would still win though her physical strength should be greater than the average fishmen


----------



## Amol (Jun 9, 2015)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> Her body is superhuman but does she know how to fight H2H? nope
> Luffy still wins this



Nami can definitely punch. 
And you need reread EL. Being Superhuman makes lot of difference.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 9, 2015)

I mean Luffy that gets hurt here, not DFless, because it would be unfair IMO

Nami should be a lot  more agile and faster than Luffy, while she is still as physically strong as Luffy, this means her punches are faster and more effective, and maybe she is more durable too IMO, but luffy has still gomu gomu no advantage


----------



## Quipchaque (Jun 9, 2015)

Since when is Nami superhuman, are you guys on drugs? She?s just a glasscanon with no impressive showings when it comes to strength/speed etc.


----------



## Visa (Jun 9, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> The First one is just dodging a fodder and the second one is Sanji.
> 
> Proves little about her super human strength being above Orange Town Luffys...



I hate explaining shit.  

Even fodder fishmen have at least 10 times the strength compared to a regular human.  

Now with Sanji being in Nami's body, you do realize it's Nami's body, right? This sounds ridiculously redundant and stupid to explain, but it seems like you don't understand the fact that even though the Straw Hats got their body's swapped, their strength, durability, speed, and power output didn't transfer over. 

For instance, Nami in Sanji's body was only able to tank on Caesar gastanet in the first place because Sanji's body was extremely durable:  

Get the picture? Nami is much stronger than you guys are giving her credit for. It's not about her being "above" Orange Town Arc Luffy, but the fact people think she's not superhuman by this point in the series.


----------



## Sure (Jun 9, 2015)

Without Rubber durability Nami will out smart Luffy.


----------



## Quipchaque (Jun 9, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> I hate explaining shit.
> 
> Even fodder fishmen have at least 10 times the strength compared to a regular human.
> 
> ...



....


a Fodder fishman has 10 times the strength but not 10 times the speed (at land that is). She dodged a stupid swing from a fish, big deal. As if nobody else could do that. And lol at bringing up Sanji?s technique as proof for Nami doing shit. Guess if she wanted she could replicate his black leg style anytime she?s just too shy, huh?

Your second link even debunks your own statement, how ironic. Look at her shocked face that she could tank an attack like this. Sure looks like the reaction of an otherwise superhuman alright.


----------



## Yuki (Jun 9, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> I hate explaining shit.
> 
> Even fodder fishmen have at least 10 times the strength compared to a regular human.



Yes, and Luffy BoS had at least 100 times the strength of a normal human. >_> Also, strength =/= speed. 



SeaOfHope said:


> Now with Sanji being in Nami's body, you do realize it's Nami's body, right? This sounds ridiculously redundant and stupid to explain, but it seems like you don't understand the fact that even though the Straw Hats got their body's swapped, their strength, durability, speed, and power output didn't transfer over.



As shown with Smoker and Tashigi. This means little. Sanji outran Zoro in Nami's body, does this mean Nami > Zoro in speed? Hell to the fk no.

Also, skill matters a lot. 

As i keep getting told, don't apply real life logic to manga.


----------



## Sea Scorpion (Jun 9, 2015)

Luffy without his blunt damage invuln will get beaten by her, but not easily.


----------



## Visa (Jun 9, 2015)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> ....
> 
> 
> a Fodder fishman has 10 times the strength but not 10 times the speed (at land that is). She dodged a stupid swing from a fish, big deal. As if nobody else could do that. And lol at bringing up Sanji?s technique as proof for Nami doing shit. Guess if she wanted she could replicate his black leg style anytime she?s just too shy, huh?
> ...



You seem to be under the impression in the instance she reflected the attack from the fishman that I'm not only talking about her strength, but her speed. No, I'm just talking about her strength. Her speed comes from Sanji using Blue Walk in her body. Considering Sanji claims that he might strain Nami's body when using the technique, he's proven wrong right after using it, showing that Nami's body has the necessary build to do fast paced techniques. 

If you still claim Nami is not superhuman with all this proof being thrown at your face, I'm not sure what to do for you. You must be pretty bad at contextual-based reading.  



Juvia. said:


> Yes, and Luffy BoS had at least 100 times the strength of a normal human. >_> Also, strength =/= speed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't recall saying the Nami's strength post-timeskip is higher than Luffy's around the Orange Town Arc, I was stating that Nami's strength post-timeskip is superhuman with me posting scans as viable proof of this. What here are you not understanding?


----------



## Imagine (Jun 9, 2015)

Nami was able to dodge a rankyaku from Kalifa while being affected by her hax. She also stopped Miss Double Finger's charge with her own strength.

All of the SHs are superhuman, guys. Get real.

Nami's physical strength might not be up to par with even EB Luffy, but she is superhuman.


----------



## Yuki (Jun 9, 2015)

Well then i was arguing under a misconception. 

I thought you were saying she was stronger/faster than Luffy. 

But still, using the Sanji feat is pointless as i've already debunked.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 9, 2015)

If Nami moves 10 times faster than Luffy she is also physically stronger because the 2 guys have similar body masses, also this is a H2H fight not an arm wrestling,  so speed and mobility are huge factor

Anyway we are in a Manga, physical laws are not so relevant


----------



## Yuki (Jun 9, 2015)

Finalbeta said:


> If Nami moves 10 times faster than Luffy she is also physically stronger because the 2 guys have similar body masses, also this is a H2H fight not an arm wrestling,  so speed and mobility are huge factor
> 
> Anyway we are in a Manga, physical laws are not so relevant



She is no where near 10 times faster than Luffy...

What...


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 10, 2015)

Well, I hope for her  otherwise she could be killed by fodders soon in new world


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 10, 2015)

Nami easily dispatches luffy.


----------



## mr sean66 (Jun 10, 2015)

Show feats of nami crushing rocks. And casually performing building level attacks before comparing her to east blue luffy.

Nami will be a little hard to catch maybe I'll give her that but luffy will win comfortably

It will be a lower level version of zoro vs pica. I can imagine how beat up she would look from a couple of luffys punches. If it was in the manga and she fought an enemy like east blue luffy she would be cringing on fear


----------



## Amol (Jun 10, 2015)

Sigh ............


----------



## Quipchaque (Jun 10, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> You seem to be under the impression in the instance she reflected the attack from the fishman that I'm not only talking about her strength, but her speed. No, I'm just talking about her strength. Her speed comes from Sanji using Blue Walk in her body. Considering Sanji claims that he might strain Nami's body when using the technique, he's proven wrong right after using it, showing that Nami's body has the necessary build to do fast paced techniques.
> 
> If you still claim Nami is not superhuman with all this proof being thrown at your face, I'm not sure what to do for you. You must be pretty bad at contextual-based reading.



She dodged the attack and you say it shows off her strength... what? And again lol at the Sanji argument. If Nami would be superhuman Sanji wouldn?t say it puts a strain on her in the first place and that he expected to be able to use it despite that implies that you don?t need to be one to _use_ it but that it comes with potential consequences if you do so.


----------



## Yuki (Jun 10, 2015)

Amol said:


> Sigh ............



Sorry, but i DO NOT see Nami defeating a tangible Crocodile with her bare fists.

Luffy did it.

This thread is rediculas.

The pre skip versions of character is getting way too fking off.

I remember in another thread 9/10 people said fucking Buffalo would defeat pre skip Luffy even with his gears... 

This is going way too far...


----------



## Coruscation (Jun 10, 2015)

Luffy would win. Reaction speed, movement speed and even endurance don't really correlate perfectly to brute physical stats and certainly not to H2H skill. Nami is obvious case where Oda wants to keep her "weak" in raw strength but still able to react and endure hits as need be. So she would be able to keep up with Luffy in movement speed and reactions and such and would certainly take a major beating to go down, but she can't beat him in fisticuffs. Luffy has a significantly harder punch and more CQC skill.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 10, 2015)

Do you guys realize someone like Blue Gilly would own tangible Crocodile half - asleep

Nami is faster than OT Luffy , if she is not she will get killed soon in new world


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Jun 10, 2015)

Finalbeta said:


> Do you guys realize someone like Blue Gilly would own tangible Crocodile half - asleep
> 
> Nami is faster than OT Luffy , if she is not she will get killed soon in new world




Am sorry but what exactly is the point of that statement?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 10, 2015)

Yea i don't care Nami one shots.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 10, 2015)

PirateHunter Eddy said:


> Am sorry but what exactly is the point of that statement?



Basically Dellinger (Nami) vs Bellamy (Luffy)

This is how it will go IMO


----------



## nfcnorth (Jun 10, 2015)

The Nami underestimation in this thread is unreal. Not that it surprises me since she is way underestimated in general.


----------



## tanman (Jun 10, 2015)

Nami wins.
She's faster and probably stronger. His fisticuffs skills are better, but that won't be enough. I consider the current weak trio to be comparable in strength to the M3 just before the skip. That's where the Pacifista-centered power inflation puts us, in my opinion.


----------



## Yuki (Jun 10, 2015)

tanman said:


> I consider the current weak trio to be comparable in strength to the M3 just before the skip. That's where the Pacifista-centered power inflation puts us, in my opinion.



Maybe they are, while going all out. But with her bare fists? Yea fking right...


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Jun 10, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Luffy doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Visa (Jun 10, 2015)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bruh


----------



## mr sean66 (Jun 11, 2015)

I never want to hear pacifista bullshit ever again when it comes to comparing pre skip characters

I guareentee with 100% certanty that zoro and luffy would be able to tank that punch that put the pacifista down.

The way I look at it is the pacifista has very High defense but low durability.
Once ur attack is enough to totally crack the armour it's going down.

zoro fought during the whole thriller bark arc and then took all of luffys pain right after. I think it would take quite a few gear 2 attacks from post skip luffy to kill him.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 11, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> maybe they are, while going all out. But with her bare fists? Yea fking right...



She can still fingerflick


----------



## punisher223 (Jun 11, 2015)

Luffy wins. He has an enormous edge in h2h and strength. Also, this Luffy has comendible endurance compared to Nami.


----------



## Amol (Jun 11, 2015)

mr sean66 said:


> I never want to hear pacifista bullshit ever again when it comes to comparing pre skip characters
> 
> *I guareentee with 100% certanty that zoro and luffy would be able to tank that punch that put the pacifista down.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beyonce (Jun 12, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> Well then i was arguing under a misconception.
> 
> I thought you were saying she was stronger/faster than Luffy.
> 
> But still, using the Sanji feat is pointless as i've already *debunked*.



You haven't debunked anything 
The Nami and Zoro argument was most likely comic relief, therefore invalid
And do you mind explaining to me the Tashigi and Smoker argument you were talking about?


----------



## DavyChan (Jun 12, 2015)

no she isn't fast. Oda sucks. I don't think Oda once made Nami faster even with her getting stronger and stronger (and im not tlking about physically but in power). her physical strength is grrowing but only slightly compared to her power lvl. Infact its growing so slow that she is very disproportionate now. This is why she is a glass cannon. In my opinion glass cannon just means u are a lot weaker than the moves u dish out. So if Nami was doing what she did back against Miss DOublefinger in terms of powerb but had her current body, she wouldnt be gclose to being a glass cannon. But Oda has been fucking Nami ujp like crazy.

On topic, Nami without her wooden staff here would lose. With her wooden staff she probably would win. It makes all the difference. She never showed H2H combat prowesss. And she isn't fast. Oda has never shown her running for more than about 50 meters. Literally. The only impressive thing I remember her doing is juming from building to building in EL.


----------



## Visa (Jun 12, 2015)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> She dodged the attack and you say it shows off her strength... what? And again lol at the Sanji argument. If Nami would be superhuman Sanji wouldn?t say it puts a strain on her in the first place and that he expected to be able to use it despite that implies that you don?t need to be one to _use_ it but that it comes with potential consequences if you do so.



Did you seriously not notice that Nami deflected the attack as well as dodge it? That's why I've said her strength is superhuman. Look at the scan again pleb, I don't feel like repeating myself.


----------



## Yuki (Jun 12, 2015)

Beyonc? said:


> You haven't debunked anything
> The Nami and Zoro argument was most likely comic relief, therefore invalid
> And do you mind explaining to me the Tashigi and Smoker argument you were talking about?



Luffy said that Smoker was weak when Tashigi was in his body and that Tashigi was strong when Smoker was in her body.

Also the Zoro/Nami thing had plot come into play because of it and as such cannot just be made invalid because you think it was lol worthy. >_>


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 13, 2015)

If Nami is as tanky as Blueno she get Luffy tired and wins


----------



## Quipchaque (Jun 13, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> Did you seriously not notice that Nami deflected the attack as well as dodge it? That's why I've said her strength is superhuman. Look at the scan again pleb, I don't feel like repeating myself.



lol even if she blocked the attack. Nothing of that screams "oh look I?m a superhuman girl" that?s just your fanboy mode kicking in. Unless of course you can prove a fishman-noob would swing with any serious effort. You act like these guys would by 10 times stronger than human by default. 
Here?s a newsflash they are not. They do things like swinging swords with normal human strength otherwise they?d break everything they touch. Heck they couldn?t even pick up a rock without crushing it. They have to flex their muscles and really go for it to show that 10 times power like Arlong did when he lift the building Usopp stood on or like Hody did when he crushed the wall of Neptune?s palace. Swinging a sword casually directed at a weak girl does not fall in this category where a fishman would seriously try.

Maybe you should work on _your_ reading comprehension and ask yourself why Nami even bothered to ask Usopp for a weapon and why she still uses it if she has superhuman power that rivaled Luffy even back in the day cause you know it didn?t took him long til he could punch rocks to rubbish and lift buildings... so no you can stop this bs now she does not have such strength.


----------



## Tenma (Jun 13, 2015)

Punch to the face.


----------



## Visa (Jun 13, 2015)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> lol even if she blocked the attack. Nothing of that screams "oh look I?m a superhuman girl" that?s just your fanboy mode kicking in. *Unless of course you can prove a fishman-noob would swing with any serious effort. You act like these guys would by 10 times stronger than human by default.*





Poor choice of words


----------



## Quipchaque (Jun 13, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> Poor choice of words





Nobody denied that a fishman is 10 times stronger than a human but I?m telling you that they are not casual mountain busters with every moment they make like your statement suggests.  A fishman would absolutely wreck it?s surroundings by accident if that would be the case meaning that the 10 times superior strength is meant to refer to their combat power while going all out and not their base strength....hence why you would have to prove that this fishman even tried against Nami.. jesus christ even a 12 year old like yourself should be capable to comprehend this.


----------



## Yuki (Jun 13, 2015)

Lets just see how strong 10 times stronger than a normal human is.

1. A Marine soldier has the Doriki of 10.

2. As such lets just say that a normal person would have half of that. 5, because lets get real any Marine is slaughtering any normal human in a normal fight. 

3. That would give the average Fishman a Doriki of 50.

Meanwhile Kalifa who i am sure we can all agree that Luffy can kick the shit out of her without her DF has a Doriki of over 10 times that of a normal fishman. 

Infact i am pretty sure even by the time this Luffy is coming from he would have over 1000 Doriki.

As such, this fishman argument is pretty damn pathetic.

So what if Nami can dodge and block someone who has a Doriki of 50. That means shit compared to someone 20x fucking stronger.

I know this argument is not against Luffy or whatever.

I am just saying what does this argument do for this thread? Fk all that's what.

So what Nami is super human. Guess what? 10% of the damn beings in the OP world are super human. Mean fk all at this point.


----------



## Visa (Jun 13, 2015)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Nobody denied that a fishman is 10 times stronger than a human but I?m telling you that they are not casual mountain busters with every moment they make like your statement suggests.  A fishman would absolutely wreck it?s surroundings by accident if that would be the case meaning that the 10 times superior strength is meant to refer to their combat power while going all out and not their base strength....hence why you would have to prove that this fishman even tried against Nami.. jesus christ even a 12 year old like yourself should be capable to comprehend this.



I seriously don't know what you are still trying to prove by this point, with saying things like "a non-serious strike from a fishman is something a human can easily block" despite the fact I showed you a scan proving that the average fishman, from birth, is naturally 10X stronger than the average human to "base power".  
What "base power?" On land, fishmen are already 10X stronger than humans, when underwater that strength is nearly doubled.  

And what is with this "trying against Nami" bullshit you keep spouting? It doesn't matter if it's serious or not, "A fishman is naturally 10X stronger than a human, so that strike against Nami was 10X the striking power an average human would output, still making Nami superhuman. Show me a scan saying a fishman has 2 different modes of strength on land and maybe you will have some legibility. Till then, I'm done.


----------



## Quipchaque (Jun 13, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> I seriously don't know what you are still trying to prove by this point, with saying things like "a non-serious strike from a fishman is something a human can easily block" despite the fact I showed you a scan proving that the average fishman, from birth, is naturally 10X stronger than the average human to "base power".
> What "base power?" On land, fishmen are already 10X stronger than humans, when underwater that strength is nearly doubled.
> 
> And what is with this "trying against Nami" bullshit you keep spouting? It doesn't matter if it's serious or not, "A fishman is naturally 10X stronger than a human, so that strike against Nami was 10X the striking power an average human would output, still making Nami superhuman. Show me a scan saying a fishman has 2 different modes of strength on land and maybe you will have some legibility. Till then, I'm done.



Oh jesus here we go again. Do you just pretend to be this retarded or is this really your IQ? I could literally say Zoro is 200 times stronger than a human... that still doesn?t mean that a non-chalant slash from him will be 200 times stronger than that of a human. Same applies to fishmen. Get that through your head... you pathetic moron.


----------



## Visa (Jun 13, 2015)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Oh jesus here we go again. Do you just pretend to be this retarded or is this really your IQ? I could literally say Zoro is 200 times stronger than a human... that still doesn?t mean that a non-chalant slash from him will be 200 times stronger than that of a human. Same applies to fishmen. Get that through your head... you pathetic moron.



A nonchalant slash from Zoro is still fucking lethal, what the hell are you talking about? Seriously, you're making less and less sense as you keep posting.


----------



## Quipchaque (Jun 13, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> A nonchalant slash from Zoro is still fucking lethal, what the hell are you talking about? Seriously, you're making less and less sense as you keep posting.



I have to question if you can read. Nothing in my post mentioned anything off the "lethality" of his slash.


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 13, 2015)

Just think about this;

Blue Gilly wants to kill Current Nami and she will probably react and tank very well

Blue Gilly is a fodder now and I doubt any Strawhat will have problems with him

Blue Gilly is around Lucci , who is dozens of times stronger and faster than OT Luffy

I don't think that Nami has become a force in strenght, but she is probably enough fast and agile to avoid anything this Luffy can throw at her


----------



## Visa (Jun 13, 2015)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> *I have to question if you can read*. Nothing in my post mentioned anything off the "lethality" of his slash.



I know, see how frustrating it is?  

Now, back on topic. How exactly do you scale an attack on Nami to be "nonchalant" or "not serious" when it clearly an attack meant to take her out? 

If we take your "nonchalant Zoro swing" analogy into consideration, yes, a considerable amount of power output is lost considering it's not a serious strike, but a nonchalant swing, even if not 200X powerful than usual, is still strong and could possibly kill the average human. However, here you are, claiming this attack is not only "nonchalant", but that any human with above average strength could not only block, but deflect and I don't see any proof of your claims.   



Where here do you see "nonchalant" or "not serious?" The point I kept making is that a fishman is naturally 10X stronger than a human; a pirate, even more. So what proof do you have other than a pathetic Zoro analogy that Nami is still not superhuman?


----------



## Quipchaque (Jun 13, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> I know, see how frustrating it is?
> 
> Now, back on topic. How exactly do you scale an attack on Nami to be "nonchalant" or "not serious" when it clearly an attack meant to take her out?
> 
> ...



No that?s exactly it. you got it all backwards. The question isn?t what proof I have that a normal human can block this attack but instead the question is what proof do YOU have that Nami is not average concerning physical strength. The burden of proof is on you here. You use the pic of her blocking the fishman attack for that but fail to understand that nothing suggests that this was a even a powerful strike. Fishman underestimate humans all the time even more so obviously women. For him Nami is supposed to easy prey so we can easily deduce that he barely tried which makes your supposed "proof" completely void.

If you still do not grasp that then answer the following questions: 

- Why is she part of the weakling trio I repeat WEAKLING trio.

- Why does she need a weapon to defend herself against fodders?

- why is she always shocked seeing the monster trio showcasing strength feats?

- why did she always run away from her enemies unless they too were fodders?

- why did oda never give her feats comparable to pre skip luffy or anyone close to that?


----------



## Visa (Jun 13, 2015)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> No that?s exactly it. you got it all backwards. The question isn?t what proof I have that a normal human can block this attack but instead the question is *what proof do YOU have that Nami is not average concerning physical strength.*



Refer to my first post: 


SeaOfHope said:


> I hope this answers your question:



I've brought all that I needed onto the table, all you have been doing is denying what I have been saying and placing your own baseless opinions. 

Now, onto your other arguments: 
-Weakling trio means that they are the three weakest people out of the crew full of monsters. For example, look at Chopper; I dare you to call him weak that he's not superhuman. 
-Not everyone uses hand-to-hand combat. I guess Zoro must be weak as shit because he's using swords and not his hands.  
-Everyone is, not just her. Remember the descent to Fishman Island? So I guess Robin, Franky, Brook, and Chopper are also weak.  
-Running gag, get over it. 
-Now here's the meat that I think you are misunderstanding here. I NEVER CLAIMED NAMI WAS STRONGER THAT PTS LUFFY! All I've stated, shown, and proved was that Nami has superhuman abilities. Once again, I must comment again that your contextual-based reading skills are certainly lacking.


----------



## tanman (Jun 13, 2015)

Juvia. said:


> Maybe they are, while going all out. But with her bare fists? Yea fking right...



Well they don't need to be. This is *Orange Town* Luffy.
Arlong or Krieg would have crushed this version of Luffy.
1000 Douriki my ass. 400 or 500 would be generous.


----------



## Quipchaque (Jun 13, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> Refer to my first post:
> 
> 
> I've brought all that I needed onto the table, all you have been doing is denying what I have been saying and placing your own baseless opinions.
> ...



Sure bro whatever you say.

- Tell that Usopp and not me. lmao He?s the one who calls their trio weak. Surely you aren?t telling me that?s cause he thinks of himself as a strong superhuman and again what you do not get here is that Chopper is only STRONG cause he possesses a DEVIL FRUIT. That?s where you fail so hard. You do not get that these 3 guys have no strength outside of their toolbox. Do you even understand why Usopp tried to buff himself up?

- Zoro doesn?t need weapons to defend himself against fodders unlike Nami who consistenly relies on others to save her ass. Try again.

- Robin, Franky, Brook do not CONSTANTLY react shocked about their strength but only at very exceptional moments that are crazy even for their level.

- Nice strawman lmao. That must mean the people who run from Doflamingo right now are also superhuman and it?s just running gag amirite?

- And I NEVER CLAIMED THAT YOU DID SAY THAT. Yet here you are with a failed attempt to point out my supposedly bad reading comprehension.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 13, 2015)

tanman said:


> Well they don't need to be. This is *Orange Town* Luffy.
> Arlong or Krieg would have crushed this version of Luffy.
> 1000 Douriki my ass. 400 or 500 would be generous.



Well nami would have crushed luffy with her climatact abilities so  I don't think kreig is a good example seeing the artillery he backs.

I can't really judge nami's ability to take a hit because she doesn't normally get hit very rarely in fact,  she has been support staff for the longest while.

And her style doesn't exactly border around physical strength, most of her time was spent on her abilities she isn't a warrior so luffy's hits can affect her.

Nami relies more upon strategy and trickery to win her fights  just because it's timeskip she doesn't get that much of a boost in areas we haven't seen her touch upon none at all.  

She dodged the fishman  instead of trying to block it.  Physical power just isn't her thing.


----------



## Visa (Jun 13, 2015)

The fact you said "Sure bro whatever you say" means you have nothing to say to debunk what I just posted. 

Well then, for your remaining questions: Sure bro, whatever you say. Negate what I posted first before placing random questions to sidetrack this conversation.


----------



## Green Monkey (Jun 13, 2015)

If it's just CQC then Luffy wins eventually due to stamina, but Nami is definitely fast enough, and IMO, probably much faster in terms of reactions than Orange Town Luffy. She needs to be able to react and dodge people much faster than Orange Town Luffy to not get destroyed in the new world.


----------



## Cosmicflash12 (Jun 13, 2015)

Nmai is trash to so luffy wins to make this fair this should nami verse kid luffy much closer fight


----------



## Quipchaque (Jun 14, 2015)

SeaOfHope said:


> The fact you said "Sure bro whatever you say" means you have nothing to say to debunk what I just posted.
> 
> Well then, for your remaining questions: Sure bro, whatever you say. Negate what I posted first before placing random questions to sidetrack this conversation.



Is that supposed to be a comeback or an attempt to hide from the truth.


----------



## Visa (Jun 14, 2015)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Is that supposed to be a comeback or an attempt to hide from the truth.



It means agree to disagree, since whatever we're posting doesn't seem to get through to one another. 

On this particular match-up, Luffy wins.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 16, 2015)

Nami's reactions >>>>>>>>>>> OT Luffy's
She fought with Kalifa and that was pre-TS


----------



## Six (Jun 20, 2015)

King Kong gun should end it.


----------

